# FREE picks with verified statistics on verified tipsters website



## Inlive Moneymaker (Mar 29, 2022)

Follow us on instagram: https://www.instagram.com/m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5/

We have open an account on verified Spanish website TipsterOK. Go on our instagram profile and in bio you have a link for verified statistics, strategy and all, for all details how to get the picks write us on instagram.

We will have also live streams with live picks on instagram so follow us there.

Don't miss this opportunity to get quality live picks with notifications.

For other tipsters you will pay, we help you to earn for FREE!!!


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Mar 31, 2022)

March is finished and here is verified statistics, link is on instagram in bio:


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 7, 2022)

Amazing results even in first days of April. Great live bets with verified statistics and subscription is FREE here:









						Inlive Moneymaker - TipsterOK
					

Drisfruta del servicio GRATIS de nuestro tipster Inlive MoneyMaker Especialista en conseguir valor en apuestas de fútbol en directo, con un análisis prepartido




					tipsterok.com
				




Follow us even on instagram for more:









						Money Maker (@m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5) • Instagram photos and videos
					

40 Followers, 14 Following, 10 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Money Maker (@m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 8, 2022)

Live pick Israel Liga Alef

Ironi Kuseife vs Maccabi Jaffa 1-1 70 minute

Maccabi Jaffa over 1.5

2.32 Pinnacle


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 11, 2022)

Live pick Armenia Premier

Alaskhert vs Bkma 1-1 73 min

Match over 2.5

1.9 bet365


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 12, 2022)

We continue great job even in April. Our main live tipster on verified platform TipsterOK after 24 picks in April made +7,29 units what mean
30,38% ROI. That shows he is big expert in live picks.

Don't miss great opportunity and follow https://www.instagram.com/m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5/ where you can find link in bio.

After Easter holidays you can expect live streams with very quality live bets from our experts and all for free!!!


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 13, 2022)

Live Pick Ethiopia Premier League

Jimma Aba Jifar vs Fasil Kenema 1-1 71 min

match over 2.5

1.85 Pinnacle


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 20, 2022)

On 24th April we anticipate doing our first live stream with live bets here on our instagram profile in a case if we will come to number 80 of followers. You will be able to see our strategy of betting in live with very quality, valued bets and you will be able to earn with us - ALL FOR FREE!!! We will even share with you the best bookie which in our oppinion exist in that moment.

Share our instagram profile and you will receive best strategy of live betting and you will know in our oppinion best bookie at the moment with best options.

LET'S BEAT THE BOOKIES TOGHETER!!!









						Money Maker (@m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5) • Instagram photos and videos
					

40 Followers, 14 Following, 10 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Money Maker (@m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 21, 2022)

Live pick Italian Primavera 1

Verona U19 vs Cagliari U19 2-2 75 min

Match over 4.5

1.85 Pinnacle


----------



## Inlive Moneymaker (Apr 28, 2022)

After a decision of the website TIPSTER OK, our main tipster will go in PREMIUM section and with May will be paid service. But INLIVE MONEYMAKER will make in next days even telegram channel where will have FREE picks which won't be the same like in Paid service. 

For FREE telegram channel follow their instagram profile where will publish the link of telegram in next days:

https://www.instagram.com/m.o.n.e.y.m.a.k.e.r.1.9.5/

Our main live betting tipster is making an amazing job and his subscribers made fantastic profit in 4 months of this year, all for FREE. So the company TIPSTER OK is his verified statistic and decided that he goes in the PREMIUM section. All details you can check here:

https://tipsterok.com/tipster/inlive-moneymaker/


----------

